# ShutterCount Now Available for iPhone & iPad



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 5, 2016)

```
<strong>From Dire Studios:</strong></p>
<p>My <a href="http://www.direstudio.com/shuttercount/" target="_blank">ShutterCount</a> app is now available on iOS!</p>
<p>It runs on 64-bit devices running iOS 9 or later (that is: iPhone 5s or later, iPod touch 6, iPad Air or later, iPad mini 2 or later, iPad Pro).</p>
<p>Since Apple does not provide a way to control a camera via USB from an iOS device, ShutterCount Mobile relies on Wi-Fi or Ethernet connection and thus supports cameras having one of those. Either built-in, or utilizing an external Wireless File Transmitter.</p>
<p>So at the moment it will work with the following Canon EOS cameras: 6D, 70D (using built-in Wi-Fi); 5D Mark III, 7D Mark II (using WFT-E7 transmitter); 1D X, 1D C (using built-in Ethernet or WFT-E6 transmitter).</p>
<p>Feature-wise it is equal with the Mac version – besides a simple reading it sports history logging, with the ability to copy the logs into Apple’s Numbers or Microsoft Excel. Plus you can access these logs through iTunes file sharing.</p>
<p>Because of the network connection required to the camera, you’ll need to do an extra step before the reading – pair the app and the camera. ShutterCount relies on the camera’s more advanced EOS Utility connection mode (and thus will not work with the simple smartphone connection mode). Mind this when establishing the connection.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>I’ve recorded a short video showing the entire pairing and reading procedure between an iPod touch and my EOS 7D Mark II. The camera is connected through a Canon WFT-E7 transmitter using an Ethernet cable to our office network, while the iPod is connected to the same network via Wi-Fi.</p>
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/w3y2ofcWVlM" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p>Towards the end of the video I make three test shots and power cycle the camera to show the updated shutter count. Note that the camera needs some time to register itself on the network, and that pairing needs to be done once – the next time the app will automatically recognize the camera.</p>
<p>This automatic connection remains in effect until you either pair the camera to another app (<a href="http://www.laszlopusztai.net/tag/kuuvik-capture/">Kuuvik Capture</a> for example), turn off the network connection on the camera, or quit (I mean force quit, pressing the Home button is not enough) the app on the iPhone/iPad.</p>
<p>You may want to read <a href="http://www.laszlopusztai.net/2016/02/25/kuuvik-capture-2-2-released-with-wi-fi-support/">my previous post</a> on Canon EOS camera pairing and the<a href="http://www.direstudio.com/shuttercount/faq/#q12" target="_blank">ShutterCount FAQ</a> for additional pairing tips.</p>
<p>ShutterCount Mobile is <a href="http://www.direstudio.com/download/shuttercount-mobile" target="_blank">available on the App Store</a> for $2.99 / €2.99.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## tolusina (Apr 5, 2016)

For Android devices, DSLRController includes shutter count along with wired and/or wireless tethering, intervalometer, focus stacking, etc... $7.99 USD.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.dslrcontroller&hl=en


----------



## JMZawodny (Apr 5, 2016)

While I did buy the app for my Mac, I also tried the free Shutter Counter app. While the latter could not get the serial number of my 7D2 correctly, it did report the same shutter count. I like free.


----------



## AdamF (Apr 7, 2016)

What will work on the Canon EOS 5DSR to get the shutter count ?

Thanks.


----------

